# Detailer in Hampshire required for an Ariel Nomad



## Hedge

As per the title, I'm looking for someone to give my Nomad some love. I've other cars that need the same, too, if this one goes ok. Any one out there willing to do this? Car is based near Liphook.

Thanks in advance,
Hedge


----------



## keithjmason

What kind of level of detail are you looking for ?


----------



## Hedge

For the Nomad, it's more of a valet than a detail. The car is a mass of tubes & plastics with two tiny painted surfaces. It's less than a year old & I'm selling it. I've used it all winter so it's filthy & takes hours to clean. If I can find someone willing to do the Nomad then I've other cars/ bikes that require some work (two cars that need paint correction/ detailing).

Cheers,
Hedge


----------



## WHIZZER

clean and shiny are in Aldershot


----------

